# when should I go to the ER - mastitis



## chrisleacastle (Jun 22, 2008)

Should I go to the ER for my mastitis or should I wait until tomorrow and go into my doctor?

I went to my ob/gyn on Thursday because I had mastitis in my right breast. I spiked a 102 degree fever Wednesday night and was throwing up along with my breast being red and tender. She put me on an antibiotic and I've been taking it since Thursday morning so 3 1/2 days. I felt completely better yesterday, and then last night, I spiked another fever this time 103.4 & I have mastitis in my left breast now. I have a pounding headache, I'm really dizzy, and I can't think straight. My fever is still 103.3. My husband called our help number on our insurance card, and the nurse said she was concerned and that I should call a hospital and talk to a doctor about what I should do. The doctor we talked to said that the antibiotics I'm on will continue to take care of the new mastitis and that I should just rest and keep taking my medicine. Should I trust him or should i go to the ER??

thank you!


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

That sounds dodgy to me. If the antibiotics you were originally prescribed were effective you shouldn't have come down with mastitis on the other side too. Most mastitis is caused by staphylococcus aureus, but not all, or you could have MRSA. I'd suggest going to the ER and asking them to do a culture of your milk to find out which specific bacteria is causing the problem - you may need different antibiotics to treat it. I'm sorry - I've suffered many bouts of mastitis and know how horrible it is. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

